# Terrance Howard will NOT be War Machine



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2008)

notrust


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, but its still a good replacement.


----------



## excellence153 (Oct 14, 2008)

Honestly... they could do a lot worse.  But I hope Cheadle can bring the same flavor as Howard.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2008)

at least they got a good replacement


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn I thought Howard was the perfect War Machine. But as the previous two posts say, Don isn't a bad replacement, I just kinda have a hard time seeing him in this role


----------



## ayoz (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow. As Shark said, Terrance would have been perfect to play the role of War Machine!


----------



## Kamina (Oct 14, 2008)

I Was looking forward to seeing him as War machine.. o well.


----------



## Adonis (Oct 14, 2008)

If it was just over money, Howard is one dumb friend.

What big movies does Terrence Howard have lined up which render a sequel to a summer blockbuster pocket change? Factor X? Yes, Mr. Howard, that's where the *real* money lies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 14, 2008)

Ehh, I didn't really care for him in the first.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> If it was just over money, Howard is one dumb friend.
> 
> What big movies does Terrence Howard have lined up which render a sequel to a summer blockbuster pocket change? Factor X? Yes, Mr. Howard, that's where the *real* money lies.



You're got it all wrong; it's not Terrance's intention to become a big star and obtain large amounts of money in which to buy All-Terrain-Vehicles for no apparent reason, he wants to remain obscure.

It gives him indie cred.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 14, 2008)

I really don't have an opinion on this. I didn't really pay too much attention to him in the movie...


----------



## Koi (Oct 14, 2008)

Hm.  Interesting news.  Sucks to see him go, but I'm sure Cheadle'll do an awesome job anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmm, was he good in his action movie, cheadle?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 14, 2008)

Don Cheadle? Well, it could be worse. But I'm gonna miss Terence as Rhodey.
 He was awesome!


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 14, 2008)

I quit Iron Man.


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 14, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I quit Iron Man.


Why cuz War Machine got darker!?


----------



## Dan (Oct 14, 2008)

^ Lucky u resealed. That comment was just dumb.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Oct 14, 2008)

Don Cheadle is a good actor, but does not at all look the like War Machine. Terrence Howard was perfect. Its a shame to see him go. Cheadle looks a bit too serious for a popcorn action flick


----------



## seventyGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, if any movie series ever proved that random actors can do well in roles they aren't really suited for its Iron Man.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 14, 2008)

That sucks,I would have loved to hear Howard accent in the machine.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't doubt Don Cheadle. I've tried to watch everything of his that I can and that man has RANGE. Looks can be touched up...but pure acting skill is harder to find. Cheadle is freaking awesome, I think you guys will really like what he does - I can't imagine anyone better for the part, if you disregard looks, than Samuel L Jackson - and he's otherwise occupied  (yeah just cause Jackson is my fav actor, have to say it, sorry).


----------



## Koi (Oct 15, 2008)

Naruko said:


> Don't doubt Don Cheadle. I've tried to watch everything of his that I can and that man has RANGE. Looks can be touched up...but pure acting skill is harder to find. Cheadle is freaking awesome, I think you guys will really like what he does - I can't imagine anyone better for the part, if you disregard looks, than Samuel L Jackson - and he's otherwise occupied  (yeah just cause Jackson is my fav actor, have to say it, sorry).



Don't worry, he'll be back in all his glory with the Avengers. 

And it will be _glorious._  I can't wait for that.  And I can't decide if it's more because of Samuel L. Jackson or Nick Fury.


----------



## superman_1 (Oct 15, 2008)

dont care...didnt pay much attention to howard anyways....as long as the character looks great in the movie....and is entertaining...


----------



## Bender (Oct 15, 2008)

Watch Hotel Rwanda if you want to get a good idea of Don Cheadle's acting ability 

Other than that I don't care 

Terrence Howard a stupid friend tho

What THE hell other movie can he play in that will be more more MORE epic than Iron Man 2 ?

Probaly some crappy Crunk rap ATL movie


----------



## delirium (Oct 15, 2008)

> as the Rhodes character looked at a silver suit of armor in the film and said, “Next time.”



Guess not, Howard.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 15, 2008)

Don't know much about this Cheadle guy (...yeah.. don't watch too many movies here..) but he sure as hell doesn't look like the War Machine from the comics...hopefully his acting talents will make up for his not-so-tough physique...


----------



## blackshikamaru (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't really care about Howard as an actor, I would just want to have the same guy in all the movies. 


but Cheadle is awesome. I like all his movies and would go gay for him.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 15, 2008)

noooooez
i liked terrence howard........don cheadle is always cool tho


----------



## Chee (Oct 15, 2008)

Pissed me off as well, I dunno why he'd give up that role. Iron Man is a huge franchise now, and he just gave up the _War Machine _role? 

Don't mind the replacement though. Just a stupid thing for Terrance to do.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 15, 2008)

I hate when they a do a recast. But I like Cheadle, so I can live with it. Besides, Howard's somewhat high pitched voice in Ironman was annoying.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2008)

Not angry that Howard isnt him. I just get anoyyed when diffrent actors play the same role over a series.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 16, 2008)

Mike the Badass said:


> Not angry that Howard isnt him. I just get anoyyed when diffrent actors play the same role over a series.



....like Rachel Dawes' character in TDK...?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2008)

Oy, I'm agreeing with Adonis too much these days.

Howard is a good actor, even though he looks too much like Cuba Gooding Jr in my opinion. But seriously, he's not the main character, nor is he an actor in demand. 

Someone pointed out his goal is to refraim from the spotlight, but this is a problem if he's being greedy.

His movies aren't doing all that well. he hasn't recieved much notice since "Crash", and he hasn't been in a big success since "Iron Man". The one he made with Bernie Mac was surprisingly good, but once again, didnt get much notice. 

If he starts getting picky, eventually the studios will he isn't necessarily going to bring in vast audiences and he isn't worth the money. Then he will be like Casper Van Dien, Earnie Hudson and Alicia Silverstone........forgotten. Reduced to REALLY crappy DTV movies.....


----------



## Watchman (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm... I don't know, guys. I'm not hating on Don Cheadle - I thought he was absolutely fantastic in Hotel Rwanda, but I'm not sure if he's suited for this role.

He'll probably pleasantly surprise me, though.


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 19, 2008)

lol...Terrence Howard called this news   ...

this is what he said in a recent interview...

_"It was the surprise of a lifetime," he said. "There was no explanation. [The contract] just...up and vanished. I read something in the trades implicating that it was about money or something, but apparently the contracts that we write and sign aren't worth the paper that they're printed on, sometimes. Promises aren't kept, and good faith negotiations aren't always held up."_


----------



## Chee (Oct 19, 2008)

Aww, so he had no say in it? Jeeze.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Oct 19, 2008)

Terrance Howard didn't wow me in the first one, but I'm pretty urked that some consistency will be lost between Iron Man and Iron Man 2. I mean, shit, at least get someone who looks something like the guy; Cheadle is a good actor, but he looks nothing like Howard.

And if what Howard said is true about the contract, then that's just fucked up on Marvel's part. They've been carefully trying to create a nice, interwoven universe in their movies -- replacing an actor, especially someone with a decently significant part, will hurt that illusion.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Terrance Howard was FIRED


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 21, 2008)

One hell of a replacement,howard really didn't impress me in that role.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Oct 21, 2008)

I have to say, I'm disappointed. Cheadle's a good actor, but he lacks the charisma of Howard imo. Howard just seemed like a better fit for the character than Cheadle is.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheadle is a superior actor. Liked Howard though, had good chemistry with Downey.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

Personal Jesus said:


> Terrance Howard didn't wow me in the first one, but I'm pretty urked that some consistency will be lost between Iron Man and Iron Man 2. I mean, shit, at least get someone who looks something like the guy; Cheadle is a good actor, but he looks nothing like Howard.
> 
> And if what Howard said is true about the contract, then that's just fucked up on Marvel's part. They've been carefully trying to create a nice, interwoven universe in their movies -- replacing an actor, especially someone with a decently significant part, will hurt that illusion.



Agreed. An interwoven universe is the whole point of this Avengers stuff and actors are crucial in presenting that illusion. If an actor is replaced, then what's the difference between this Avengers movie and any other Avengers movies that could've been made?


----------



## Jimin (Oct 21, 2008)

This is a disaster in the making. I don't think replacing the guy you chose to be War machine all of a sudden not being War Machine is good. But I'm gonna watch it anyways.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheadle is even a better actor than Howard


----------



## Koi (Oct 21, 2008)

_Hm._

Apparently Howard had no idea or notification.


> "It was the surprise of a lifetime. There was no explanation, [it] just up and vanished. And I read something in the trades that implicated it was about money... but apparently the contracts that we write and sign aren't worth the paper that they're printed on sometimes. And promises aren't kept, and good faith negotiations aren't always held up."


That's kinda fucked up, Marvel.


----------



## Bender (Oct 21, 2008)

^

Probaly a lie due to him being bitter about not getting to play the role a second time. 

If true than yea that is pretty messed up.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 21, 2008)

I am still raging. You can't just replace actors.


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Cheadle is even a better actor than Howard



True. But in this case, a little magic is lost when you replace someone(actually anyone) unless you manage to find a twin or a clone.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 22, 2008)

I wonder will they say "Cheadle is Rhodes and Rhodes is War Machine" or "Rhodes got killed and (a new character related to Rhodes played by Cheadle) is War Machine"


----------



## Gooba (Oct 22, 2008)

I think they have to go with the first.  You just can't change canon that much.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 22, 2008)

yeah but it is Hollywood......I hope its the first I can deal with that


----------

